# REOPEN! Northern Hemisphere Island open - Nook's, Able's. Sunny afternoon.



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello!

If anyone wants to come to somewhere different to shop, catch bugs, fish, talk to residents, Ostara is open.

Please feel free to explore, to pick up shells, to draw on my message board, to listen to KK.

As ever, everyone is welcome. There is no charge, but if you are happy to bring a watering can and water some flowers, I will be super grateful.

If anyone needs bamboo or sakura DIY, bring the supplies, and I can craft (what recipes I have) for free. PM me to check resources if you want help with this.

Flowers at Nook's are:
Orange or white windflowers
Red or yellow tulips
White or yellow mums

No TT.

Dodo code is available if you PM me.


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to stop in and hunt bugs/fish thanks! Will also water flowers for you


----------



## biksoka (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll come and water some flowers


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you, both!


----------



## shfq (Apr 10, 2020)

Heyy would love to drop by, can help craft me sakura branches?


----------



## Darcii (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello! May I please drop by to catch some bugs? Please and thank you ^_^


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

@shfq Yes. I will need to check the recipe.

Just about to do a trade, but will craft after. How many do you need?


----------



## Muna (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come and buy some items. Will 1 NMT be enough instead of watering flowers? ^^


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Darcii said:


> Hello! May I please drop by to catch some bugs? Please and thank you ^_^


Yes!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Muna said:


> I would love to come and buy some items. Will 1 NMT be enough instead of watering flowers? ^^



No charge!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Someone just stole 200k whilst I was trading. I am closing. If people want trades, I will come to them.


----------



## icyii (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear someone stole your bells  In the future you can PM dodo codes to people - that way random guests won't pop by. If you ever still open, I'd love to visit.


----------



## Darcii (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh that is so disappointing! I'm sorry someone stole from you  dodgy


----------



## shfq (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry for bell u lost..  Let me know if you reopening!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

We should have traded further away from the airport, but no-one has done anything like this before. I didn't remember the island name, but the player was Cynthia. Watch out, guys...


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> We should have traded further away from the airport, but no-one has done anything like this before. I didn't remember the island name, but the player was Cynthia. Watch out, guys...


Just a heads up, you can check on your switch with "friends recently played with" to precisely check who this person was so that other people can be aware. Sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

@mocha. Thank you. I have found her and blocked her, but there is no 
 Switch code or player name. Or a way to report her  Cynthia, Mii with black hair, brown eyes, glasses, played 80 hours of ACNH.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> @mocha. Thank you. I have found her and blocked her, but there is no
> Switch code or player name. Or a way to report her  Cynthia, Mii with black hair, brown eyes, glasses, played 80 hours of ACNH.


Agh, that's so annoying. I wish there was something I could do to help but unfortunately I've just restarted my town so have no bells spare :c 
Hopefully it doesn't happen again - PMing dodo codes is definitely the way forward, you never know who might be lurking.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

My fault for joining in the greediness and doing a trade to pay off some of my mortgage. I am not desperate for bells, but the thought is lovely.

Let me have a cuppa and do two trades (privately) and then I will reopen and send out Dodo codes (by PM) .


----------



## kikoola (Apr 10, 2020)

Maybe that person just accidentally stole the bells


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

I think she would’ve contacted OP if that was the case


----------



## Roar (Apr 10, 2020)

That person is very naughty


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Reopened. PM me if we all want to try again and have a better time!


----------



## Korra (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear that someone stole from you  Would love to come over when you reopen!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks to people who want to pitch cash in, but it was my fault, and I am okay for cash - don't need to cancel any trades/purchases that I have promised. I am so overwhelmed with gratitude that you all care, and that is enough. And the forum member who came dressed as a policeman gave me a much needed laugh. I was given a gold watering can, which is amazing. That's probably worth more than the trade.

Please learn from my mistake, though!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Still open


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi ! I just want to let you know that I have the windflower seed from someone else and thank you very much for your kindess.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

Still open. Rodeo is crafting garden rock


----------



## meokanako (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 10, 2020)

@meokanako - PMed you. 

Able's just closed. Nook's is open.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Closing after Moekanako. Thanks, everyone!


----------

